# here's our fat girl... INDIGO!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

oozzz a prego puppy dog needs some cuddles.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha Indi is the best cuddling dog I have ever had... she doesnt step on you when she cuddles up, but makes sure she presses her whole body to ya.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Someone defiantly has a case of the chunkies!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww...She looks so pretty...

No Fat just heavy set...LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww...She looks so pretty...

No Fat just heavy set...LOL


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Good to see she is starting to pack on the poundage!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

She's so beautiful!!! She's gonna have some beautiful pups no doubt! She rolls around just like China. I love that pittie smile!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I think her and my Tasha eat at the same all you can eat restaurant! 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww she is taking pregnancy well1  she looks good! ahaha i like the rolling aroud pics.. i love when dogs do that ahha they look like they jsut love life lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh god LOL she looks so miserable .. I know that feeling of being preggers it sucks LOL .. At least for me I hated being preggers I had the same look as Indi hurry up and get out of here already LOL ... She is a doll


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Such a sweet looking expression in every pict! I hope she is doing well. Chubby wubba cutie pie. Are you going to x-ray to make sure the head size is not to big for a natural delivery since the papa is a big boy?


----------



## lauren99 (Apr 1, 2009)

Shes beautiful! I love the pics of her rolling around on the bed lol..too cute!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful support! 

Lol Indi really got chunky when i started her on those satin balls... normally she's not this big!!! She for darn sure looks like she's over fed now!

Patch, yes, indi will be going in for an xray on the 24th...her due date is between the 28th and the 30th... we're not sure which exact day because the process we used to inseminate her is new to my vet. Tua's really isn't much bigger than Indi... now that he's getting in shape he's around 65-70 pounds.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

God! She is fat, really packing it on lately. She looked so much skinnier last saturday. Dang thats big, she didnt have that many roles when I saw her last. Wow fatty. Are you going to make her a doggie cake for when she has her pups?


----------



## pitbullangel (Apr 1, 2009)

pretty girl


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm going to post the pedigree of the puppies in the Bloodlines forum


----------



## BroncoGurl (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my God, she is adorable all chunked up like that. She has the cutest face. Can't wait to see some puppy pics.


----------

